# Need help with 656 Hydraulic Problems



## GlennT (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 656 gear drive that has lost hydraulic power to the power steering, loader and 3 pt. I guess there is a small amount of pressure as the 3 pt. will slowly lift the mower about a foot after several minutes. 

I've inspected the check valve screen and filter and they looked OK. What can I do to check the pump? What else could be wrong? What else can I check?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Glenn


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

Two simple checks for you. 

1...is the unit low/out of Hytran oil?.......fill to proper level if low.

2....does the PTO work? 

If the PTO does not work, you may have stripped out the splines on the PTO drive gear and or pressure plate hub. This powers the hydraulic pump. You have to split the tractor to fix that.

If you need parts to fix this, ring me toll free at 1-866-327-6255 (8-5 cst) M-F. I should have most of them on hand.


----------



## GlennT (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions Ken. 

The Hytran level is good and PTO works.

Glenn


----------



## GlennT (Sep 27, 2010)

I may have found something. Last night I took the pump out removed it from the flange. The two o-rings between the pump and the flange were gone. That could explain why there is no pressure on either main and hitch systems.


----------



## GlennT (Sep 27, 2010)

New o-rings didn't help. The problem was resolved with a new pump.

Thanks for everyone's input.

Glenn


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it going again. Don't be a stranger!


----------

